# Anyone in oregon or washington?



## firepower (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi I am a newb screen printer in Portland Oregon and am looking to touch bases with someone who is somewhat 
local to go over stuff with and maybe meet and work with.


----------



## wearstheink (Oct 10, 2008)

are you still here? what type of printing do you do?


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Ryonet, the supplier is in Vancouver, just over the bridge from you. They sell supplies, but they also manufacture some equipment, and best of all, most of them seem to be pretty well versed in screen printing, have done it all before, and they kind of specialize in helping set up newbies and small shops.


----------



## rockinfunzone (Jul 18, 2009)

Dan K said:


> Ryonet, the supplier is in Vancouver, just over the bridge from you. They sell supplies, but they also manufacture some equipment, and best of all, most of them seem to be pretty well versed in screen printing, have done it all before, and they kind of specialize in helping set up newbies and small shops.



I was searching around the forum looking to see about a supplier in OR/WA and I am in Vancouver. Woo hoo!Good news for me


----------

